# Thoughts on Gutters



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Ok on the House we really need to replace the Gutters but there is alot of Eve hanging over.Some of the Soffit is needing replaced too.

Ok in the future thinking of putting Metal Roof on,thinking of doing away with Gutters and just putting Metal Soffit on.

Thoughts?

big rockpile


----------



## T-Bone 369 (Jan 18, 2007)

The only disagvantage to getting rid of the gutters alltogether is that you lack the ability to shuttle the rain away from the house. As long as the ground is sloped away from the foundation it should not pose too much of a problem. Of course it does make the front door a shower stall.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

T-Bone 369 said:


> The only disagvantage to getting rid of the gutters alltogether is that you lack the ability to shuttle the rain away from the house. As long as the ground is sloped away from the foundation it should not pose too much of a problem. Of course it does make the front door a shower stall.


Well the Eve comes out over the Walk I thought about the same but was more concerned with Snow sliding off.

big rockpile


----------



## T-Bone 369 (Jan 18, 2007)

On metal snow will slide, no question. In areas like at your walk they typically install a snow break, an L shaped peice of metal on top of the roof at the eve end to help keep it from sliding.


----------



## Ray (Dec 5, 2002)

I think you'll need gutters regardless of a steel roof or not to stop the water from collecting around the base of the house and go down to the basement. It will leave a bare spot all the way around the house where the water runs off too. It your decision. I had a new steel soffit and seamless gutters, which are cheaper installed, than buying the pieces and fitting them together. Cost $5500 hundred for steal roof $2200 for soffit and guttering. another $3900 for siding, plus $20,000 for new roofed decks front and back, with labor. way too high, but since I can't do any more what can you say but ouch. good luck ray


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

Rockpile, my neighbor's house right next door is the exact twin of my home except for no gutters.

All his stuff stored in the stacked stone cellar is up on two layers of cinder block & pallets. Unsure if he has a sump pump of just let's the water drain out.
Around the perimeter of his foundation is a build up of debris that has crumbled off the foundation. 
His city lot was grade more than mine so he has a slight slope that is suppose to aid the water in traveling to the street then the sewer. I can tell you that when it has been this wet as it has been been this spring his side of the gravel driveway is unuseable. The driveway buts up against both our houses.

If you have a metal roof does that mean you don't need as much gutter system ? Only gutters on the very ends right ?


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Ray said:


> I think you'll need gutters regardless of a steel roof or not to stop the water from collecting around the base of the house and go down to the basement. It will leave a bare spot all the way around the house where the water runs off too. It your decision. I had a new steel soffit and seamless gutters, which are cheaper installed, than buying the pieces and fitting them together. Cost $5500 hundred for steal roof $2200 for soffit and guttering. another $3900 for siding, plus $20,000 for new roofed decks front and back, with labor. way too high, but since I can't do any more what can you say but ouch. good luck ray


Ok I have to admit I have not checked Metal prices lately but last Spring we put up a Metal 8'X12'X8' Building all material including Door was $700.



Pelenaka said:


> Rockpile, my neighbor's house right next door is the exact twin of my home except for no gutters.
> 
> All his stuff stored in the stacked stone cellar is up on two layers of cinder block & pallets. Unsure if he has a sump pump of just let's the water drain out.
> Around the perimeter of his foundation is a build up of debris that has crumbled off the foundation.
> ...


If I put gutters on they will have to be all the way around.No Basement but what I'm thinking is my Eves come out a good 2' just thinking it would work.

big rockpile

big rockpile


----------



## Ray (Dec 5, 2002)

Up north like top of Maine & Canada I've seen construction of houses that do no use gutters because the ice build up tears them off. You might check out how they build the eaves and soffits & see if that would suit you.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Ray said:


> Up north like top of Maine & Canada I've seen construction of houses that do no use gutters because the ice build up tears them off. You might check out how they build the eaves and soffits & see if that would suit you.


Yea thats one thing I always hated about Gutters but its simple fix with Ice Dams.My house don't have enough pitch and that long a stretch to really pose much of a problem.

Our Church has Metal Roof no Gutters other than at the Main Entrance but does have Ice Dams.

big rockpile


----------

